# Egg Foo Yung



## Silversage (Jan 29, 2005)

We recently moved to a small town, and it seems the only Chinese food around is an all you can eat buffet.  I hate those things!!!  

Can anyone satisfy my craving for good egg foo yung?


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 29, 2005)

Checked out multiple recipies and they are all pretty similar so this one should be about as good as any. Only difference is that most others also include about a half cup of sliced chicken, pork, beef or shirm that has been pre-cooked. 

Egg Foo Yung

5 eggs
1/2 cup shredded scallions
1 cup bean sprouts, drained well if canned

Mix all together and fry in patties. Smother with Chinese Gravy.

Chinese Gravy
1 cup chicken broth
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1/4 teaspoon MSG
1 tablespoon cornstarch, mixed with a little water
Salt
Pepper

Cook over low heat until thick.

Serve over Egg Foo Yung.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 29, 2005)

replace msg with salt still tastes the same


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you for bringing this up! I love these!!!!!


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 29, 2005)

True, I cant do msg either because Im slightly allergic to it but not nearly as bad as my dad. It's like a drug with me, I get bloated, red and sleepy for about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2005)

One of my earliest proud moments was when I got into work one day (I was an Airman, in my late teens or early 20s), and I got a call from the head chef (i.e., NCOIC) at our (very excellent) chow hall.  "Claire, I heard you made a great egg fu young last night, will you come over and talk to me about it?"  Our chow hall was very small (the entire radar site only had about 100 people assigned), so he had the luxury of experimenting.  We sat down and figured out how to make egg fu yung for 50.  Both the sarge and I got many compliments for that meal.  I haven't made it for years!!  It's one of those dishes that seems to "go out of style".   I need to remember it for my next 'bunch for brunch'!!!!


----------



## htc (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't know if this is considered egg foo yung, sinc there is no sauce, but try this...

eggs
chinese chives (cut into tiny peices)
fish sauce

beat it all in a bowl, cook it in a frying pan like you would egg foo yung and eat over rice or rice soup (congee), I loved eating this growing up as a kid.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 14, 2005)

Mushroom slices are always good in egg fu yung with any type of meat. Play around with the veggies too.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 15, 2005)

my favorite take on this...Chinese Black bean omelettes

eggs (2)
peanut oil 2 TB
black bean paste
green onion (chopped)
bean sprouts
red bell pepper (chopped)
cilantro
soy sauce
pepper
ginger (minced)

sautee' the onion / red pepper in a little oil, set aside. Whisk the eggs just like an omelette, add a TB sp of water and add minced ginger to the eggs. Sautee in the pan ala omelette. Add bean paste, red bell pepper, bean sprouts and onions to the eggs. Flip over or roll it to finish the cooking. Garnish w/ cilantro.

You can vary the veggies. Also can use chile sauce instead of black bean paste.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 15, 2005)

This is a great recipe. I also use crabmeat instead of the pork, but it is also wonderful made with extra shiitake mushrooms, veggie-style.

Egg Foo Yung 
1/2 lb Bean sprouts 
1/2 Onion, yellow, sliced thin 
1/4 lb Pork, roasted (can also use crabmeat or chicken), in shreds 
1 can Bamboo shoots 
Vegetable oil
salt to taste 
1 ts Sugar 
6 Eggs 
1 ts Oyster sauce 
1 ts Soy sauce
Gravy:
2 c Chicken broth 
1/3 c Mushrooms, sliced (shiitake, oyster, maiitake, button, etc) 
Pepper, black to taste 
1 ts Soy sauce
3 tb Cornstarch 
6 tb Water, cold 
1 Scallion, finely chopped, for garnish 
Sesame seeds, toasted, for garnish

1.Heat wok or skillet, adding 1 tb oil. Stirfry bean sprouts, onion, pork/crabmeat, and bamboo shoots for 2 minutes with salt and sugar to taste. DO NOT OVERCOOK! Let cool.
2.In a separate bowl beat the eggs, add oyster sauce and soy sauce; mix well. 
3.Add the stir-fried ingredients and mix thoroughly. Heat wok, add 1 ts oil and 1/2 c of the mixture in the wok. Fry about 2 minutes on each side. Place on serving dish and set aside. Repeat procedure with remaining oil and mixture. 
4. For gravy, bring broth to a boil. Add mushrooms, salt, sugar, pepper and dark soy sauce. Prepare cornstarch mixed with cold water for thickening; add the seasoned broth and cook for 1 minute.
5.Pour gravy over patties and garnish with the chopped green onion and toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## QSis (Feb 20, 2007)

I made Tony Luke's Philly Roast Pork Sandwiches Local Philly Eats: Tony Luke's Roast Pork Sandwich this weekend, and have leftover roasted pork loin.

In honor of the Chinese New Year, I'm going to make Pork Egg Foo Yung and Pork Fried Rice with the leftover roast pork.

This recipe of kansasgirl's looks good, but I'd like to get an idea of how many patties it makes.

I love the big cowflops I order in Chinese restaurants, and half a cup of mixture seems to be a little chinzy.

kansasgirl, or anyone else?

Lee

Update:  I made Kansasgirl's recipe, and although the patties turned out perfectly, the sauce was not the flavor nor the thickness I'm looking for.

Don't be afraid to keep the patties cooking longer than you think you should, in order to fully cook the egg (I made large patties) and brown the sides nicely.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 20, 2007)

I know this isn't "authentic" in any sense of the word, but one of the dishes we grew up on towards the end of dad's "payday" was mom's "Egg Fu Yung", which consisted of lovely omelettes chock full of diced meat & veggies & covered with a sauce she fabricated from Campbell's condensed "Golden Mushroom" soup.

Please keep in mind that this was long LONG before Asian ingredients (apart from La Choy, Chun King, etc.) were available.

That said, the resulting dish was DELICIOUS, & when I can find Campbell's "Golden Mushroom" soup (not an easy feat these days), I still enjoy making it like mom did.


----------



## Susierainbows (Feb 22, 2007)

This sounds so wonderful.  I will surely have to try this receip.  Susierainbows


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I haven't made this in years, if not decades.  Since you all like food stories, for awhile I was stationed at a remote radar site in North Dakota.  I made some egg foo yung for some of the single GIs I knew.  I was sitting at my desk the following Monday and got a call from the NCOIC of the chow hall, who was not only a great cook but all-around nice guy.  "Claire I heard you made something great Saturday night.  Can we get together and see if I can take your recipe and turn it into dinner for about 50 people?"  He was a marvelous man, and it wasn't the only time we collaborated.  Since I was married I seldom ate at the chow hall, but the food was to die for.  He would do anything he could to insure that the young men were well fed, and his Thanksgivings were legendary (some of us married folk would pay to go eat there at times!).  But I'll never forget the egg foo young episode.  The entire installation was 100 assigned, about half of them young bachelors.  For part of my time there I was the only woman assigned, so it was weird.


----------

